

How do i find a good reliable programmer? - poof

I'm looking for some minor customization to be done on a jquery plugin but from all that ive read ill have to sift through a sea of bad programmers just to find one good one. I dont really have the resources to do that, does anyone know of a site where i can find a reputable freelance programmer to do a small job?<p>I suppose while im here, if anyones interested:<p>http://forums.devshed.com/hire-a-programmer-57/for-a-956-project-hiring-as-js-jquery-developer-to-800786.html#post2619445
======
rch
Have you looked at ext.js from Sencha? <http://www.sencha.com/>

They are actively shifting to mobile, and could at least give you a price for
the work you're looking for.

[edit] I guess it is a specific product:
<http://www.sencha.com/products/touch/>

------
triviatise
When I have had more money than time, I put multiple developers on the same
task and use the best solution. The fastest way to get a good developer is to
ask everyone you know.

------
poof
I dont get it, are there a shortage of programmers, because all ive heard is
that there are too many, and yet no one seems to want a job.

